# headers v. manifold repair



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi guys, Well the inevitable exhaust leak has occurred. Dealer is telling me @$500.00 to repair. With the history of these manifolds would it be worthwhile to just have headers installed or is there another alternative? BTW 2007 crew 5.4l w/110,000 miles is what I'm driving.
Thanks,
Kurt
P.S. I tried searching but I am not savvy enough to find the answer.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You should be able to save close to $200 off the dealer price. Parts are about $100, and a couple hours labor for the right guy.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

I did headers (and lots of broken/rotted studs) last year on my V10. Took a while (again.... V10). If you have the skills and tools you'de save by doing it yourself. Usually the manifolds are ok - just the studs fail, leading to gasket leaks. If your manifolds are good, keep 'em and save the cash (for a hand held tuner). If the manifolds are cracked or warped, then go with headers for sure.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Do a little research on the Internet parts sites. I got exhaust manifolds for $53 & $50 for a 5.8 on a site with free shipping. Advance auto wanted $90 for just one side. You get the right guy/shop to do the job it can be much cheaper then $500. Try a few Ghetto muffler shops. You may be surprised at what they will do stuff for.


----------



## JD822 (Aug 4, 2011)

One note: if you do choose to go the header route, get locking bolts. Otherwise you will have to tighten the bolts every now and then. Also, look @ rockauto.com for the manifolds. Really good prices and they r a good company to purchase from.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

JD822;1296610 said:


> One note: if you do choose to go the header route, get locking bolts. Otherwise you will have to tighten the bolts every now and then. Also, look @ rockauto.com for the manifolds. Really good prices and they r a good company to purchase from.


I am sticking with manifolds. A little more upkeep is not what i am looking for


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

those who say less than $500 have never drilled the 8mm broken studs out of a 5.4 cyl head,anyone can drill sideways and oversize use heli-coils and really screw it up, i have spent more than 6 hours extracting studs from one side using the best bits,carbide burs,extractors,and tig welders. but they come out stock perfect.paying too little on a job like this and using the wrong guy can hurt you in the long run. it is a lousy job at best dont make it worse with a ghetto job.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

damian;1296979 said:


> those who say less than $500 have never drilled the 8mm broken studs out of a 5.4 cyl head,anyone can drill sideways and oversize use heli-coils and really screw it up, i have spent more than 6 hours extracting studs from one side using the best bits,carbide burs,extractors,and tig welders. but they come out stock perfect.paying too little on a job like this and using the wrong guy can hurt you in the long run. it is a lousy job at best dont make it worse with a ghetto job.


Well said right there. I did my 5.4 a while ago and it took a total of 8 hours. I had a couple of studs that were broken below the surface of the head. I kept on welding a 'tit" to it and then a nut to the "tit". It took several tries but finally got it. I also welded nuts to the studs after the manifolds were off to get the rest of them out. I did not drill any thing out. I did not use any helicoils or inserts either. Just make sure you get the stainless studs for this. They look copper in color part # W703902/s403 8mm, nuts W70176/S2. Do not let the Ford Parts guy tell you otherwise. I had to prove it to him that they are stainless with a magnet after he tried selling me the stock steel ones. He did not even know about the stainless studs and said he has been using the stock junk ones for many trucks in the shop. Good job Ford parts guy. I would not even do it on the side for 500.00 just for the labor. A little more maybe but not 500.00.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

TJS;1297009 said:


> Well said right there. I did my 5.4 a while ago and it took a total of 8 hours. I had a couple of studs that were broken below the surface of the head. I kept on welding a 'tit" to it and then a nut to the "tit". It took several tries but finally got it....
> 
> .... I would not even do it on the side for 500.00 just for the labor. A little more maybe but not 500.00.


I agree completely!! I don't think I'd take the job for $1000. Just not worth the risk of ending up with a damaged head.
My V10 took me 20 hours total. (Including clearancing the frame for the passenger side header) I used the same aproach of welding a turd to the flush-broken stud. What a sh*t job. And of course, not long after I did it, the driver's side gasket failed. I'm running it with copper RTV and no gasket now - it's been over 10k, so far so good.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

1000 per side for a good job is not unheard of, and it wouldnt break my heart to never do one again at that price.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I done a lot of these with out problems, other then using crap dorman aftermarket manifolds that I will never do again. The mig welder and heat they come rite out for me.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I live on a busy road and I can always tell a Ford truck coming up the road with the ticking noise from the exhaust manifold. I know that noise so well I don't even have to look at the vehicle. I just say "here comes another Ford truck". 
T.J.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

TJS;1322656 said:


> I live on a busy road and I can always tell a Ford truck coming up the road with the ticking noise from the exhaust manifold. I know that noise so well I don't even have to look at the vehicle. I just say "here comes another Ford truck".
> T.J.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: good stuff


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Just had to do the passenger side this year. It is not cheap because the SS bolt from ford are a fortune and the labor to the out all the studs that break off is terrible. I'm usually a Chevy man but I bought this truck used about 6 years ago and this year I had to spend a bunch of money on it. I quite doing my own work years ago but I'm considering starting again. 

99 Ford F150 with 77,000 miles


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Rick547;1425095 said:


> Just had to do the passenger side this year. It is not cheap because the SS bolt from ford are a fortune and the labor to the out all the studs that break off is terrible. I'm usually a Chevy man but I bought this truck used about 6 years ago and this year I had to spend a bunch of money on it. I quite doing my own work years ago but I'm considering starting again.
> 
> 99 Ford F150 with 77,000 miles


So you paid to have it done or did it yourself. How much was it to pay to get it done if that is what you did.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

TJS;1322656 said:


> I live on a busy road and I can always tell a Ford truck coming up the road with the ticking noise from the exhaust manifold. I know that noise so well I don't even have to look at the vehicle. I just say "here comes another Ford truck".
> T.J.


 It used to be the power steering pumps that announced the arrival of a Ford !


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

That's funny my PS Pump just started with the noise at 80K.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

TJS;1425223 said:


> So you paid to have it done or did it yourself. How much was it to pay to get it done if that is what you did.


I paid for the repair. I had it done at a indy I have been using for years. He does very good work and uses good parts. He got the manifold from NAPA and had to buy the SS bolts from Ford and they were close to $200. I think I it cost me about $500. I can go back and check if you like. I do not use the Ford dealer here because it would have cost me twice as much.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

just had a set of gibson stainless headers put on my 5.4. the stock manifolds suck and are so restrictive. could feel the difference right away. anyways, grabbed the headers for $420 and a friend of a friend installed them for $250. had it done in less than a day even having to work out a few pain in the butt studs.. i was going to do them myself but at that price i couldn't say no..

oh and locking studs can be even more of a pain then standard ones. cause after its all installed the studs are still going to stretch some and the gaskets are going to shrink some. so now you still have to re tighten the header bolts and deal with all the stupid bolt locks(ive used them). a good header will come with good hardware. follow there directions and and they will last a long time without leaking..


----------



## Murphy4570 (Jan 16, 2012)

That job is very common. I've done a couple of them. The driver's side is worse, as you have to replace the EGR tube too. 

It usually runs $550-600 to do that kinda job, usually takes 4-6 hours to do. Depends on how many studs are broken. They always break flush with the head, and I have to drill them out. I usually get lucky and manage to get them out without having to helicoil the head.


----------

